# genesis genre II speakers



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.genesisloudspeakers.com/archeology/genrei_ii/genre_brochure.pdf

I picked up a pair that are in nice shape but the speaker grills needs the fabric reglued as it is coming loose. no holes thou and the woofers need a refoaming. I am not going to say what i paid but for what i paid I beleave i got a great deal. they are around 50 lbs a speaker for a two way speaker. Looks like they came out in 1994 or so. 

mine have no dented dust caps or anything. just the foam on the woofers is old and needs replaced. I will have to order foam. 800 dollars for a pair of speakers in 1994 wasnt cheap for 2 way speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very cool. Please let us know how they sound once the restoration is complete. And indeed they are very well made Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Very cool. Please let us know how they sound once the restoration is complete. And indeed they are very well made Speakers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


will do. I was looking at the prices of new Genesis speakers and had sticker shock. The tweeters look like the same ones the still but i am sure they updated them some.


----------

